# Crooked Valley Due To Structure Dip



## BigChickenDinner (Mar 31, 2021)

After my home roofing job was completed, I noticed a valley on the back side of the house looked crooked. I'm attaching an 'after' picture to show the valley. I didn't remember it being crooked before and was able to find a recent (couple months old) 'before' picture to compare with. The roofer indicated the underlying structure was uneven, had a dip in it, and wouldn't have allowed the valley flashing to lay flat...so they installed as shown in the after picture.

I'd prefer to see it back to straight the way it was, so have asked them what can be done. As a solution, they are proposing they could remove the lower valley flashing section and do a 'california valley' just for that lower section. Are there any other suggestions for this situation? Any better methods for handling such a dip such that the valley flashing could remain straight and smooth the whole length of the valley?

Before:









After:


----------



## Deerfly (Mar 14, 2021)

Looks like they just aligned the valley metal wrong on the bottom from the start and went with it. 
In your first picture the valley seamed fine and straight. Curious the reason for re roof in the first place as the first photo the roof looks in good condition based on what it allows one to see.


----------

